# ABT's with Leftover Sausage



## justpassingthru (Mar 30, 2011)

I was at the store Saturday morning and I saw some fresh Jals, picked out a half a dozen and some Bells for Mrs JPT, filled them with a mixture of cream cheese and my rub, I used some of the Kielbasa and the Buffalo sausage I made and covered them with bacon, the Kielbasa ones were good, but the Buffalo sausage was the undisputed winner, it went really well with the Jals, ...I'll be using it in my future ABT's.








I cooked them in the WSM along with the side of lamb for the last two hours.

Thanks for looking at my Q-view.

Gene


----------



## boykjo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those abt's look delicious even at 2:30 am. nice..................


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Mar 30, 2011)

Yummie!!!

  We love abts!

   Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2011)

ABT's look great! I guess I need to try some different kinds of ABT's. I'm kind of stuck on cheese & bacon.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 30, 2011)

Those look great Gene - BTW - I ordered the casings today


----------



## fife (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow they look GREAT


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 30, 2011)

Greeat Looking ABTs Gene...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 31, 2011)

Man them look great bet they were tasty.. Nice job


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words, smoke on!

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2011)

Just found this one!!!

Looks great Gene!!!

I could handle a few of them real easy!!!!

Bear


----------

